# ChadStokes 2021 Lawn Journal



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

We're back for another exciting new chapter of the life of the KBG reno....part 3. This year is going to be full of exciting new projects!

Let's start with where we left off, and where this season is going to begin!

Let's start with the nightmare on Hazel Ct......I tackled the annoying Poa Triv, and was able to salvage it by the end of the season!



I am not going to go in to full explination of this process again so please resort to last years journal 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=15404.

The back yard reno was off to a good start but the crabgrass was quite a contender to deal with, needless to say I'd give that project a 65%....it wasn't totally successful, but wasn't a complete failure either.



That's a quick recap of the end of last season, and here is where we are starting off this spring!

3-20-21
-Mowed the front with the HRX at 1" to bag loose debris/blown mulch in yard.
-Double cut the front with the John Deere 220B at 1/2" HOC 
-Applied 1.84oz/4000sqft of Prodiamine to the front/side of yard
-Applied Meso/7% iron with backpack sprayer to front/side of yard
-Mulched the front small bed with 2 yard of triple cut black mulch





3-21-21
-Mowed the rear reno area with the John Deere 220B at 1/2" HOC
-Applied Meso/7% iron with backpack sprayer to the rear reno area
-Applied starter fert and overseeded the rear reno area



NOW for the BIG news!
Here is what is starting very soon! We are lined up to start digging for our new pool/patio to be installed this spring!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

3-27-21

Started digging the trench to run electric to my shed in preperation for the pool company. Broke my shovel, took a break and decided to give her a mow job!



That 7% iron app really kicked in. The Tenacity started to light up some of the Triv spots that I either missed from last season or decided to come out this year....looks like I'll be nuking those areas again...


----------

